# 2022 big game season



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought that I'd share my hunting seasons this year. I did an archery elk and my first ever pronghorn hunt. I was able to share both of these hunts with my youngest brother. We were both successful and had a great time. Memories were made that will last forever. 
I'm done with big game for this season but I still have opportunities to go with friends and family the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like a good season to me!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. was that early in the season.


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

Shot two deer a couple weeks back during shotgun season here in Ontario. Little 4 point and a massive doe. Could not believe the size of the doe. Lots of meat in the freezer this year. Our group also shot a bull moose during rifle season


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats..


----------

